# Got to buy a bike tommorow



## simon the viking (13 Sep 2014)

Not an N+1 for me unfortunately  But Little- un came back from his mates house determined to ride his bike without stabilisers (yes I know stabilisers but he's used since before I got back into cycling so I didn't no they were BAD) any way because both of his mates could ride without them.

So half an hour later we are down the park without the stabilisers and within 10 minutes was getting the hang of it.... But I reckon the bike is too small now a 16 inch wheel BMX so he wants a mountain bike so I reckon a 20 inch wheel should do it.... Doesn't seem five minutes since I bought the bmx and he couldn't touch the floor with the seat right down.... 

So its going to cost me a bob or 2.... but I'm really chuffed


----------



## jnrmczip (13 Sep 2014)

Excellent news. I was informed by my son just the other day that for Xmas he would like a bike like dad's so he could come out with me. I am over the moon with this as it means we can have more father and son time then he dropped in oh I would also like a bm as well to go out and play on as a road bike won't be suitable for out playing haha


----------



## Cycleops (13 Sep 2014)

So where will you go to buy? I should think Halfords is the only bike place open on a Sunday isn't it?


----------



## simon the viking (13 Sep 2014)

Just been looking maybe Halford or toys r us.... I'd love to get him a road bike but it could set him back with his riding as he's only just learnt so mountain bike for now... 

Just a cheapy for now as it's no where near his birthday


----------



## Cycleops (13 Sep 2014)

Why don't you try the Bay, Preloved or Gumtree? There are lots of children's bikes on there with some being hardly used, so you can get a real bargain. Wait until he's stopped growing a bit to get a new "proper" bike.


----------



## simon the viking (13 Sep 2014)

Mrs V is checking eBay as we speak.....


----------



## jnrmczip (13 Sep 2014)

Just thinking I walked past a cash converters the other day and as I looked through the front door I seen some nice bikes so I went to investigate. Turns out the had some excellent bikes for sale at good prices and in good nik too. Maybe check their Web site ?


----------



## jnrmczip (13 Sep 2014)

Amazon had some really nice kids bikes when I was looking also


----------



## simon the viking (13 Sep 2014)

Theres a fab looking Giant his size on ebay near us but it doesn't finish until tomorrow and reckon it will be end up in a bun fight anyway... he likes his mates bike and its a Dunlop from sports direct at £80 so may do that! or seen some Btwins at Decathalon but a bit over budget


----------



## jnrmczip (13 Sep 2014)

I was also looking at the btwin ones in decathlon looked not bad. If it's only for out with his friends cheap and cheerful is probably the way forward though


----------



## simon the viking (13 Sep 2014)

jnrmczip said:


> I was also looking at the btwin ones in decathlon looked not bad. If it's only for out with his friends cheap and cheerful is probably the way forward though


I'd like to get him the Btwin front sus at £130 as its somewhere between what I need to spend and what I'd like to spend.... Mrs is thinking cheap supermarket fodder.... I'm thinking a step above that but not crazy money


----------



## jnrmczip (14 Sep 2014)

When I said cheap and cheerful it means a nice price no supermarket junk. Be a waste and cost more in the long run. I used the net and looked at reviews to get a better understanding and the general feeling was with bikes you get what you pay for like most things. Hope he gets one soon and sure he will love what ever you get him


----------



## simon the viking (14 Sep 2014)

I tried to talk him and Mrs V into the one at decathlon at 130.00 but we decided it was bit too far if anything went wrong.... And he wanted full suspension  like his mates so instead of sportsdirect we nipped to Halfords and got a trax for 80 quid with British Cycling discount bikes probably same quality but customer service bit better.. They said 'sorry but we don't build trax bikes'. I muttered that's good news then and got a poke in ribs from the.Mrs...

Here it is


----------



## jnrmczip (14 Sep 2014)

simon the viking said:


> I tried to talk him and Mrs V into the one at decathlon at 130.00 but we decided it was bit too far if anything went wrong.... And he wanted full suspension  like his mates so instead of sportsdirect we nipped to Halfords and got a trax for 80 quid with British Cycling discount bikes probably same quality but customer service bit better.. They sorry but we don't build trax bikes. I muttered that's good news then and got a poke in ribs from the.Mrs...
> 
> Here it is


Very nice I bet he is over the moon with it. Round of applause for the comment to staff your Mrs should have been shaking your hand me personally would have been in stitches. Your son is probably more capable of building the bike from scratch than they are. Hope he enjoys it very much and you can keep him interested as he grows. Really like the colour of the bike too.


----------



## simon the viking (14 Sep 2014)

popped a photo of him riding it in ''your kids on bikes' in family cycling.


----------

